# Feeding honey from dead hive to new packages?



## Cameron Daley (Mar 25, 2013)

I would put 5 medium frames of honey into each of the deep boxes when I install the packages. They will probably build comb on the bottom of the medium frames, but this time of year it will most likely be drone comb. You can cut the comb off periodically as part of IPM (varroa control), or just leave the comb on the bottom of the frames.


----------



## pennsbees (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.

That would certainly be easy to do. Can I eventually Change out the med frames for deep frames with out hurting the hive.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

pennsbees said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> That would certainly be easy to do. Can I eventually Change out the med frames for deep frames with out hurting the hive.


I've forgot and left a medium honey frame in a deep. The bees drew comb on the bottom of the medium so neatly and square that I left it. It's still in a hive somewhere.


----------



## pennsbees (Feb 27, 2015)

That sounds good. This is less of a problem then I thought. Should I feed syrup along with honey I give the new bees?

I really appreciate the replies


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

If you have 2 deeps with frames, you can install 2 packages in them. Save medium frames for later use in a medium box. Putting medium frames in a deep box makes a real mess.


----------



## pennsbees (Feb 27, 2015)

So ---- WillH, you are saying that I should not do what the previous repliers suggested?


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, don't put medium frames in a deep.


----------



## pennsbees (Feb 27, 2015)

Whillh
Are you also saying I can not feed the med frames of honey to the new bees I put in the deep boxes.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

You can feed it but Why. They have drawn comb so they already have a leg up. Feed syrup, then you can add the super during the dearth so they have plenty of stores. Were it me I would extract it supers are for the keep.


----------



## pennsbees (Feb 27, 2015)

TeNbears
Thanks for your reply. I do not have an extractor, and I don't want to crush and strain this honey. You say I can feed this honey. I just want to know how to feed this honey in med frames to new bees in deep frames.


----------



## pennsbees (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies. 

I truly enjoy the information and antertainment I get from reading this forum.

But I just knew this would happen if I ask beekeepers a simple question. At first I received replies that seemed to prove me wrong. But whenI ask a couple follow up questions, the replies went just like I thought they would.

Each reply said the first posters were wrong, but would not answer the original question I asked. I don't like to seem unappreciative. I just knew this would happen. 

I appoligise for wasting everyone's time. I will just go back to reading and enjoying the forum and try some where else to find an answer to my question.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's my answer to your questions.

Yes, you can feed the honey to your packages. The only reason not to do that is if your hive died from a brood disease, in which case you could spread disease. 

I would simply add a medium super with the honey frames in it on top of the hives. A growing package will probably use up the honey.

I would not put medium frames in a deep box. I've done that by accident, and it's much better to use the correct size frames in a box.


----------



## pennsbees (Feb 27, 2015)

NeilV

Thanks for trying to answer my question. I guess I'm just not specific enough.

I give up.


----------



## twgun1 (Jun 26, 2015)

pennsbees said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I truly enjoy the information and antertainment I get from reading this forum.
> 
> ...


 I'm involved in several online forums ("a place or opportunity for discussing a subject")for various topics and have for years....but never once got a simple answer to a question. I never post expecting to get one either - impossible with this many people online. The fun and value in the forums is the discussion and debate. Often they run in a different direction than the OP and I don't think it is a bad thing, the real valuable info is often found in these side conversations. Where we run into problems on this particular site, is that there are a few real jerks out there....others are mostly harmless and intending to be sarcastic/funny, which is hard to portray in print.

For me, If i want one simple answers, I ask my mentor. If I want to know several different ideas and viewpoints to really look at many options, I post on the forums.


----------



## pennsbees (Feb 27, 2015)

Twgun1

Thank you for your reply. You have totally confirmed why I feel the way I do. 

Like I said, I give up! I will continue to read and enjoy forum.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

pennsbees said:


> I have an 8 frame med super full of honey, from a hive that died in late Feb. Can I feed this to 2 new packages of bees in two 8 frame deeps that have drawn comb and some honey? If so, how should I do it?
> 
> Will I end up with hives with a deep and a med for brood boxes?
> 
> ...


Lay the medium frame on its side on the top bars to get robbed out. If you put the medium honey frames in hanging, they will become brood frames. Your option, not a disaster.


----------



## pennsbees (Feb 27, 2015)

Vance G

God bless you, at last someone with what seems like a logical answer. You are restoring my faith in this forum. I'm almost afraid to ask a follow up question.

Should I Use a spacer to have room for laying the frames on The top bars?


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

You can also feed a frame or two above the inner cover as needed. The bees will clean it nicely, moving the honey into the hive. The comb will be in good shape.

I have found great value many times in the different options or methods that are offered up in a thread. Sometimes learning something that wasn't obvious. When you get several options to choose from, you can choose a better course of action to suit your goals or your beekeeping style.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

pennsbees said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I truly enjoy the information and antertainment I get from reading this forum.
> 
> ...


There is no one answer for your question!
In addition, there is rarely one answer for any bee management question because the same goal can be accomplished in
a number of different ways.

How about this: put a queen excluder over the brood box and a medium super with 4 frames of honey and 4 drawn or not drawn frames
to fill out the space. If the bees need it they'll take it, if not you have a good start on a full super of honey later on.
When/if you add another 8 frame deep brood box later on just move it up above the second brood box, super on top of the QE or on top of the medium mentioned above.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

pennsbees said:


> Like I said, I give up! I will continue to read and enjoy forum.


If you ask a question to a bunch of people, you are going to get a bunch of answers and opinions. Just because some of them are different, it doesn't mean they are wrong. Not all questions have just one simple and correct answer.

Some answers/opinions *may* be wrong or 'misguided'. The trick is to figure out which ones are more likely to be correct, and more importantly, which ones might work for you in your area based on your style and needs. (Post count does not necessarily equate to good advice.)


----------



## pennsbees (Feb 27, 2015)

Finally! Some real answers and logical options. I'm glad I didn't throw in the towel.

I soon learned that the the saying: "If you ask ten beekeepers the same question you will get twelve different answers", is so true. So I don't need to hear all about there being no right or wrong answer.

I think some of the posters are politicians, practicing double-talk and how to answer a question without answering a question, twgun and BadBeekeeper, you should definitely run for office. Your the best.

Although no one answered any of my follow up questions to your replies, I now have some things I can try. Thanks to everyone .


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

pennsbees said:


> Finally! Some real answers and logical options. I'm glad I didn't throw in the towel.
> 
> I soon learned that the the saying: "If you ask ten beekeepers the same question you will get twelve different answers", is so true. So I don't need to hear all about there being no right or wrong answer.
> 
> ...


I knew it by the tone, another know it all.
Why the heck did you ask for suggestions? and then have the gall to complain about those you've received.
Here is the answer to your follow up questions, Do what ever you think will work.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

pennsbees said:


> I think some of the posters are politicians, practicing double-talk and how to answer a question without answering a question, twgun and BadBeekeeper, you should definitely run for office. Your the best.


I wasn't trying to be a "politician", I was just trying to encourage you to not "quit" looking for answers. There are a lot of good people here, some of whom may have differing opinions, who have a lot of good advice to give you. Some of those people already gave you good advice, and I didn't need to duplicate it and potentially add to your confusion. No "double-talk" intended.


----------

